# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Most legit rsps everrrrrrrrr

## ottaxik

Check it out bros/hoes, best RSPS ever. No lag at all, and over 10 THOUSAND PLAYERS! 

runeboss.netii.net
runeboss.netii.net
runeboss.netii.net
runeboss.netii.net

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaah

----------


## infamous1

the web not working well..

----------

